# Camps vs. Private Training vs Online training videos??



## SFV818-SoccerDad (May 9, 2017)

The top summer camps and tournaments are quickly approaching and players and parents are looking at ways to help their players improve. 

In your opinion what is the better or more effective way to improve?
a) camps
b) private training
c) online training videos


----------



## CaliKlines (May 9, 2017)

SFV818-SoccerDad said:


> The top summer camps and tournaments are quickly approaching and players and parents are looking at ways to help their players improve.
> 
> In your opinion what is the better or more effective way to improve?
> a) camps
> ...


Privates. It is also the most expensive.


----------



## NoGoal (May 9, 2017)

SFV818-SoccerDad said:


> The top summer camps and tournaments are quickly approaching and players and parents are looking at ways to help their players improve.
> 
> In your opinion what is the better or more effective way to improve?
> a) camps
> ...


Both Alex Morgan and Christine Press in Q&A articles both stated, their parents helped them train during their youth years.  Yet, both set of parents never played soccer.

IMO, if your DD has taken privates from U9-12.  There is really no need to continue paying for privates.  The player should already know the skill and shooting drills.  With self motiviation and a parent shagging balls they can improve on their own at uolders.


----------



## Grace T. (May 9, 2017)

The problem with online training videos is that it's hard for the lay person to determine 1) if the quality of instruction is any good, 2) there may be conflicting schools of thought the video doesn't tell you about and 3) little nuances that an in person trainer might catch. 

1) True...you can also wind up with a bad coach at a camp but there is a little less randomness there (if you go to a quality camp that you trust you know some vetting has gone on)...and you could also wind up with a bad in person trainer but the feedback you receive from the kid's coach over time (whether things are going better or not) is a check on that. 

2) As to conflicting schools of thought...since my background is GK and my son is a GK, for example: how the GK should handle one v one penetrations from the wings....most coaches will tell you to use the traditional method which leaves both post equally guarded but leaves the GK vulnerable to a move to the center such as a rollover which will leave the far post exposed....others will use more experimental techniques (like the crazy Ivan)....unless you've studied yourself a lot of material it's hard to take it at face value.

3) Nuances.  Again from GKing...say for example if you are teaching a keeper how to dive...the video may miss some nuances such as holding the ball down to the ground as a 3rd arm, diving forward, diving with a power step, not twisting your arm over, rolling over, or landing on your elbow.   Only someone in person can correct that.  Once the player or parent has built knowledge, however, videos can be a good resource, such as for example, learning new/rarer moves.   But for the basics, they are a poor substitute and you gen. get what you pay for.  

You also left out paid videos/DVD such as those from amazon....somewhat more reliable than the online stuff, particularly if put out by a reputable org, but the same issues persist as with free online.


----------



## Overlap (May 10, 2017)

SFV818-SoccerDad said:


> The top summer camps and tournaments are quickly approaching and players and parents are looking at ways to help their players improve.
> 
> In your opinion what is the better or more effective way to improve?
> a) camps
> ...


depends on the age, as a parent I worked with them until U12-U13 and did camps up to U15 (ODP & Pepperdine and various ID type) and private trainers for mostly core strength from U14-U19, my now U19 is going off to play college and U17 will do the workout my U19 was sent from her college coach with her sister. (just do something!)...has been my mantra


----------



## Surfref (May 11, 2017)

SFV818-SoccerDad said:


> The top summer camps and tournaments are quickly approaching and players and parents are looking at ways to help their players improve.
> 
> In your opinion what is the better or more effective way to improve?
> a) camps
> ...


Privates with a trainer outside of your kids club.  Camps are ok but do not offer that ono-on-one interaction.  My DD always went to soccer camps to have fun and work on game tactics and defense (she is a forward).


----------



## Surfref (May 11, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> ....IMO, if your DD has taken privates from U9-12.  There is really no need to continue paying for privates.  The player should already know the skill and shooting drills.  With self motiviation and a parent shagging balls they can improve on their own at uolders.


IMO, privates should do more than just basic skill training.  Privates should also help the player with strength, agility and speed.  A good private trainer can be get a player to the next level.  Had my DD not had a private trainer from 14-18, she would not have been a freshman starter on her college team with a $14k scholarship.


----------



## NoGoal (May 11, 2017)

Surfref said:


> IMO, privates should do more than just basic skill training.  Privates should also help the player with strength, agility and speed.  A good private trainer can be get a player to the next level.  Had my DD not had a private trainer from 14-18, she would not have been a freshman starter on her college team with a $14k scholarship.


A player can get speed and agility training which includes strength training at the many sports athletic centers and it's cheaper than paying for privates.

Did your DD take privates at Ulittle,  if so how many years?


----------



## Surfref (May 11, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> A player can get speed and agility training which includes strength training at the many sports athletic centers and it's cheaper than paying for privates.
> 
> Did your DD take privates at Ulittle,  if so how many years?


She started club soccer at 10y/o and started privates at 11y/o.  For my, DD working with a trainer was more than just the soccer training.  It was also being able to talk about soccer and life related topics.  She had two trainers she work with from 14-18y/o that also helped her with the mental side of the game and life.  Working with the trainers was almost like going to therapy.  I guess it all depends on what your player wants to get out of the training sssions and the chemistry between the player and trainer.  My DD still talks to those two trainers on a regular basis and plays pickup indoor games with them regularly.


----------



## Striker17 (May 11, 2017)

SFV818-SoccerDad said:


> The top summer camps and tournaments are quickly approaching and players and parents are looking at ways to help their players improve.
> 
> In your opinion what is the better or more effective way to improve?
> a) camps
> ...


Great topic love the three pronged approach though.
Club is great but a coach has a team- most are already doing privates.
With privates I found a highly technical coach. I spoke with several older parents, not my age group and found one that no one in my age group had even heard of. This person has been phenomenal for my daughter. 
Along the same lines the agility and speed is important. Using again networking I went beyond the soccer speed coach people and found a strength coach who works with NFL combine athletes instead. He doesn't work with soccer players and so I have enjoyed his perspective and injury preventative training.
I love the online videos. The online videos and instagram have been great for settling my up comes in the house and working on drills in her room or on rainy days. THe instagram challenges are very fun and it's a nice way to see what others across the country are doing.


----------



## Surfref (Jun 1, 2017)

The best trainers in San Diego....Catalyst Soccer. http://www.catalystsoccertraining.com/

They have a great camp July 31 to August 3 with Catalyst Soccer trainers and Landon Donovan there all day on the 31st.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jun 5, 2017)

Surfref said:


> IMO, privates should do more than just basic skill training.  Privates should also help the player with strength, agility and speed.  A good private trainer can be get a player to the next level.  Had my DD not had a private trainer from 14-18, she would not have been a freshman starter on her college team with a $14k scholarship.


that 14k is really peanuts even compared to interest you get in a common savings account - with what we spend on kids at club level up to the time they go to college. The important part is the player is enjoying himself/herself and gaining experiences, friendships that last a lifetime. cant live of 14k while in school. 

privates vs camps is up to how your kid trains during the various styles of training. some need a kick in the pants, some like competing in group atmosphere. hell i know kids who need very little training to stay sharp. If they are "normal" whatever gets them the foot on the ball. even a wall or rebounder. practicing with kids at their level or better as well. something better than nothing.


----------

